# A thanksgiving message



## technicolor222 (Nov 27, 2008)

"I have a dream that one day furries will not be judged by the weight of their fursona, but the content of their character." - me, ripping off Martin Luther King Jr.

(cue patriotic music)

Several years ago, the pilgrims settled on Plymouth rock and made 2 things with the natives of this country. The first was peace, the second was food... most importantly the peace, but food is nice also. They didn't care about the racial, cultural or weight differences between them.

I'm willing to bet there may have even been a fat guy at the original thanksgiving dinner, And I'm almost 99% sure nobody started a petition to make him leave for 24 hours because of his shape. In fact, I doubt anyone tried to replace him with big letters either.

basically the point I'm trying to make is fat furries are furries too. If you don't like it, deal with it... but I think at least for today, we can coexist peacefully with eachother.

(I realize this thanksgiving message is probably flawed with historical innacuracies, but the message is still the same)


----------



## LoveCube (Nov 27, 2008)

There's a difference in being pleasantly overweight and soft, and omfg I can't walk anymore obese. It has little to do with the size and the looks. I am mostly bothered by how damned unhealthy people are, furries or not.

Edit: Not like I really know wtf this thread is for, but here are my two bucks!


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 27, 2008)

Good Speech! 

Anybody see the link on the main page's latest post? It says where you're supposed to complain...


----------



## robomilk (Nov 27, 2008)

Places you will find fat things:
* Fur Affinity
* Children's cartoons
* TV shows
* Comic books
* Real life
* Everywhere else

Get used to it c:


----------



## Icono (Nov 27, 2008)

When I click on the "browse" feature, I know I'm going to be served up the aftermath of Asperger's Syndrome and sexuality colliding. That's OK; I don't have to browse. I can keep to my happy little niche and never stumble across this stuff...until the admins serve it up on a silver platter.

It's not the obesity. I'm neither thin nor fat-phobic. But, I don't like the implications of this artwork. The "Gainer/Feeder" subculture is full of broken people who get off on destroying their bodies, and chase Diabeetus like bug chasers seek out AIDs. Their hatred of their bodies takes on an ascetic zeal, like mortification of the flesh through stretch marks and cellulite.

I don't care what you do with your body. But can I please be spared baring witness to it? Is that not reasonable?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 27, 2008)

One day I have a dream furries will stop to listen and understand what other people are saying so they don't get butt-hurt when people have opinions.

I personally have no problem with fat furs. I have no problems with seeing anthros that are chubby.

Seeing fetish fat art in the banner? I have a problem...and it doesn't mean I hate fat people or discriminate against them based on weight. I've got to love how if you don't like the banner suddenly you have fat people. It makes no sense.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Nov 27, 2008)

LoveCube said:


> There's a difference in being pleasantly overweight and soft, and omfg I can't walk anymore obese. It has little to do with the size and the looks. I am mostly bothered by how damned unhealthy people are, furries or not.
> 
> Edit: Not like I really know wtf this thread is for, but here are my two bucks!



In FA, reality no longer exists.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 27, 2008)

DJ-Fragon said:


> In FA, reality no longer exists.



Hey! No stating the obvious! >:3


----------



## InvaderPichu (Nov 27, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> One day I have a dream furries will stop to listen and understand what other people are saying so they don't get butt-hurt when people have opinions.
> 
> I personally have no problem with fat furs. I have no problems with seeing anthros that are chubby.
> 
> Seeing fetish fat art in the banner? I have a problem...and it doesn't mean I hate fat people or discriminate against them based on weight. I've got to love how if you don't like the banner suddenly you have fat people. It makes no sense.



Adblock.


----------



## Zentio (Nov 27, 2008)

InvaderPichu said:


> Adblock.



It's easier to complain obviously xP


----------



## Icono (Nov 27, 2008)

Zoltan said:


> It's easier to complain obviously xP



It's more entertaining to whip up sexually confused furries into a persecution complex by complaining about things that don't really matter.


----------



## LoveCube (Nov 27, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Seeing fetish fat art in the banner? I have a problem...and it doesn't mean I hate fat people or discriminate against them based on weight. I've got to love how if you don't like the banner suddenly you have fat people. It makes no sense.



I didn't like the banner. OMFG NOW I HATE FAT FURS AND AM A SAD INDIVIDUAL WITH NO LIFE BLAH BLAH. I sry, yarly!

My preference goes to chubby people. When thin people hug me, I get bruises all over my body. I think a plump butt is pretty damned hot, if I may say so, and lovehandles are for the freaking win _so hard_.

Doesn't mean I think an image featuring characters who give me clogged arteries for breakfast are hot.

I don't think it's a crime to prefer healthy people to.. I don't know, _*represent our community*_, is it? (And don't you dare come in here with diseases you can't help that cause weight gain or otherwise use them to retaliate this statement. When you bring food from the plate to your mouth with your own hand in an uncontrolled fashion and get unhealthily obese, that's your choice, not something you can't help)


----------



## technicolor222 (Nov 27, 2008)

Icono said:


> It's not the obesity. I'm neither thin nor fat-phobic. But, I don't like the implications of this artwork. The "Gainer/Feeder" subculture is full of broken people who get off on destroying their bodies, and chase Diabeetus like bug chasers seek out AIDs. Their hatred of their bodies takes on an ascetic zeal, like mortification of the flesh through stretch marks and cellulite.



That's funny... most of the fat furries I know (myself included) have fat fursona's, yet, have not abbused their REAL bodies by making themselves obese. I know those people exist, and I'm personally not against that, but alot of us don't stuff ourselves. basically, not all fat furs are gainers/feeders.



Trpdwarf said:


> OSeeing fetish fat art in the banner? I have a problem...and it doesn't mean I hate fat people or discriminate against them based on weight. I've got to love how if you don't like the banner suddenly you have fat people. It makes no sense.



Yeah, like zombie fettish. Oh, and nobody seemed to have a problem with the banner that had the big breasted women in bathing suits on the beach... and that was up for an entire month.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Nov 27, 2008)

Zoltan said:


> It's easier to complain obviously xP



Furries love to complain, yes.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 27, 2008)

InvaderPichu said:


> Adblock.



Oh yeah, lets place a little band-aid over the actual problem and it makes things all better. So if mature ads start popping up when the actual filter is on, is that going to be your response too? Ad block it? When the mature filter is supposed to take care of it?

If the mods take the next step and put sexually explicit things in the ads, are you going to say the same thing? Ad-block it?

Seems to me it is more simple to simply keep fetish stuff where it belongs, out of the banners.


----------



## robomilk (Nov 27, 2008)

technicolor222 said:


> That's funny... most of the fat furries I know (myself included) have fat fursona's, yet, have not abbused their REAL bodies by making themselves obese. I know those people exist, and I'm personally not against that, but alot of us don't stuff ourselves. basically, not all fat furs are gainers/feeders.



It is a great irony that most fatfurs are actually rather thin, some I know are actually classed as underweight - in which case the feeling and want to be fat is actually psychologically comforting.


----------



## Zentio (Nov 27, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Oh yeah, lets place a little band-aid over the actual problem and it makes things all better. So if mature ads start popping up when the actual filter is on, is that going to be your response too? Ad block it? When the mature filter is supposed to take care of it?
> 
> If the mods take the next step and put sexually explicit things in the ads, are you going to say the same thing? Ad-block it?
> 
> If the next banner for Christmas shows reindeer in bondage with Fender as Santa pulling on the leather reigns....and people don't like it, ad-block it?



YES.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Nov 27, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Oh yeah, lets place a little band-aid over the actual problem and it makes things all better. So if mature ads start popping up when the actual filter is on, is that going to be your response too? Ad block it? When the mature filter is supposed to take care of it?
> 
> If the mods take the next step and put sexually explicit things in the ads, are you going to say the same thing? Ad-block it?
> 
> ...



It wasn't an adult banner, and there never will be an adult banner on this site. It had fat furry characters. Quit your damn bawwwwing and go eat some turkey or something.


----------



## technicolor222 (Nov 27, 2008)

-_-; this isn't what I had hoped this thread would turn into...


----------



## LoveCube (Nov 27, 2008)

technicolor222 said:


> That's funny... most of the fat furries I know (myself included) have fat fursona's, yet, have not abbused their REAL bodies by making themselves obese. I know those people exist, and I'm personally not against that, but alot of us don't stuff ourselves. basically, not all fat furs are gainers/feeders.



Edit: Okay, I kind of misread your post. I won't erase what I said though, but after re-reading your reply I realized it doesn't fit. Sorry about that. Instead, just understand that promoting bad health, either as fiction or reality, JUST for the purpose of softness... is pretty retarded and a very bad example for people. I'm not obese, but I am chubby and very soft and snuggly. I don't see why it's necessary to be OBESE in order to be soft, but maybe that's just me.

--

There are diseases that cause obesity. But you also have to keep in mind that it's really hard to trust a statement like this. Do you really think a lot of people who are obese because of their own actions will admit to it? It just so happens that this one obese woman, friend of the family, kept saying "I don't do anything to cause my overweightness, I don't eat a lot and I try to exercise". But who was the one stuffing her face first with calorie heavy nuts, deepfried food, four servings a meal, sat on her ass most of the day and didn't exercise at all? You guessed it!

Again, there are very valid reasons why people are obese while trying to live healthy. There is medication that causes it, but most obesity cases are contributed to by an unhealthy diet. Being unable to accept themselves, they will try to shove it onto a disease so they won't have to take blame for their own actions.



technicolor222 said:


> Yeah, like zombie fettish. Oh, and nobody seemed to have a problem with the banner that had the big breasted women in bathing suits on the beach... and that was up for an entire month.



I think everyone is grasping at straws now just to justify being fat, having fat fursonas or whatever else floats their boats. Or just because they liked the banner. There is a special category in the submission form for fat furs when you upload artwork. I don't see one for zombies.

And big breasted women in bathin suits on the beach... are you seriously trying to compare this to extreme obesity?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 27, 2008)

> Yeah, like zombie fettish. Oh, and nobody seemed to have a problem with the banner that had the big breasted women in bathing suits on the beach... and that was up for an entire month.



The last banner was not about a gore of zombie fetish. It doesn't take half a brain to realize that.

People probably didn't complain because is normal for all forms of furrie art, fetish or not to involve females who are busty. Or have you never been to a real beach before? On a sunny day you see females out there, especially humans, with busty chests. It would make sense to emulate that same thing in a picture involving half human anthro's.

That said enough red herrings. Got something else better?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 27, 2008)

InvaderPichu said:


> It wasn't an adult banner, and there never will be an adult banner on this site. It had fat furry characters. Quit your damn bawwwwing and go eat some turkey or something.



It doesn't matter. It was a fetish banner....involving the fat fur fetish.

I'm so sorry, what bawwing do you speak of? I am discussing the subject in a civil well thought out manner. If that is too much for you, oh well. It is remarkable how people would rather accuse people of bawwing than actual deal with the topic brought up at hand. I guess it makes for an easy cop out because actually taking the time to discuss it legitimately...is too much.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

Busty females don't make people what to hurl what they just ate. 

Can we please just STOP with these threads?


----------



## technicolor222 (Nov 27, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Oh yeah, lets place a little band-aid over the actual problem and it makes things all better. So if mature ads start popping up when the actual filter is on, is that going to be your response too? Ad block it? When the mature filter is supposed to take care of it?
> 
> If the mods take the next step and put sexually explicit things in the ads, are you going to say the same thing? Ad-block it?
> 
> Seems to me it is more simple to simply keep fetish stuff where it belongs, out of the banners.



excuse me... sexually explicit? that's a joke, right? ... so... every time you see a fat guy you think to yourself "what a pervert"? did it ever occur to you that alot of people have a strictly non-sexual fat fur interest (myself included)? I mean... Some people like to hug stuffed animals, that does't necessarily mean stuffed animals turn that person on.

And if someone IS turned on by fat furs, who are you to judge?


----------



## InvaderPichu (Nov 27, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> It doesn't matter. It was a fetish banner....involving the fat fur fetish.
> 
> I'm so sorry, what bawwing do you speak of? I am discussing the subject in a civil well thought out manner. If that is too much for you, oh well. It is remarkable how people would rather accuse people of bawwing than actual deal with the topic brought up at hand. I guess it makes for an easy cop out because actually taking the time to discuss it legitimately...is too much.



It's a banner that'll only last one day, yet people are still complaining about it and demanding it be taken down. I consider that bawwwing. 

All the other banners that people haven't liked, for whatever reason, stayed on the site, and people were told to adblock those. I just don't see why it's so hard for you to do the same. You're only complaining because it deals with a subject matter you don't like, so instead of being an adult and dealing with it, you complain about it...it's just kinda funny to me.


----------



## LoveCube (Nov 27, 2008)

technicolor222 said:


> excuse me... sexually explicit? that's a joke, right? ... so... every time you see a fat guy you think to yourself "what a pervert"? did it ever occur to you that alot of people have a strictly non-sexual fat fur interest (myself included)? I mean... Some people like to hug stuffed animals, that does't necessarily mean stuffed animals turn that person on.
> 
> And if someone IS turned on by fat furs, who are you to judge?



You know. Fat people by themselves, out of context, do not remind people of sexual fetishes.

THIS IS FURAFFINITY. WHERE PORN PROSPERS. Ever thought _that_ may be the reason why so many considered the banner sexual? And maybe because the majority of the artwork from the artist who made it is related to the fetish?


----------



## Icono (Nov 27, 2008)

Dude, maybe you're right.  If the white settlers set aside genocide and land grabbing for one day, why can't we all sit at the table of Furry Fetishism and behave ourselves?  I mean, you even invoked the struggle of African Americans in this thread.  I can't argue with that.


----------



## LoveCube (Nov 27, 2008)

InvaderPichu said:


> All the other banners that people haven't liked, for whatever reason, stayed on the site, and people were told to adblock those. I just don't see why it's so hard for you to do the same. You're only complaining because it deals with a subject matter you don't like, so instead of being an adult and dealing with it, you complain about it...it's just kinda funny to me.



Being an adult doesn't mean you have to swallow what is thrown at you. We are a community, and the banner represents us all. You, me, everyone who posts art on FA or on these forums. If something that is extremely unhealthy and considered a sexual fetish by a lot of users on this site offends so many people, it should be heard and everyone should have to listen and try to compromise.

Instead, everyone is taking sides at either black or white and trying to tell the other side the get over it, accept it, basically everyone forcing their opinions down their throats.

What about that is so mature and adult?


----------



## TheGoodShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

LoveCube said:


> You know. Fat people by themselves, out of context, do not remind people of sexual fetishes.
> 
> THIS IS FURAFFINITY. WHERE PORN PROSPERS. Ever thought _that_ may be the reason why so many considered the banner sexual? And maybe because the majority of the artwork from the artist who made it is related to the fetish?



That may be the reason but you don't see people complaining when Fender is on the beach in a speedo. The point is people who are quiet for every other banner are now complaining about a very temporary banner and ruining it for people who thought it was funny/cute/whatever.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 27, 2008)

*Prays for a "real" sexually explicit banner to shut everyone up.*


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> *Prays for a "real" sexually explicit banner to shut everyone up.*


Busty nude females please


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Busty nude females please



I know!


----------



## technicolor222 (Nov 27, 2008)

Icono said:


> Dude, maybe you're right.  If the white settlers set aside genocide and land grabbing for one day, why can't we all sit at the table of Furry Fetishism and behave ourselves?  I mean, you even invoked the struggle of African Americans in this thread.  I can't argue with that.



yeah, because if you did you'd be racist ^^ That's why I put it up there... unfortunately, it didn't work <<;

What I need people to realize is 90% of my original post was a joke... I know using an analogy involving racial struggles and stuff, which is a far larger scale than what we're dealing with here. So, everything in that post was intentionally blown far out of proportion.

I am, however, offended at the slander that the fat furs have received, and I think it's unethical.


----------



## LoveCube (Nov 27, 2008)

TheGoodShepherd said:


> That may be the reason but you don't see people complaining when Fender is on the beach in a speedo. The point is people who are quiet for every other banner are now complaining about a very temporary banner and ruining it for people who thought it was funny/cute/whatever.



And the point is that we are a community, and we should listen to each other and try to compromise when things like these happen. As much as you are against the side that is offended, you are no better than them! Not by a single grain. You're just trying to make THEM swallow it because you feel that's right. Similarly, so does the opposing side. So the result? Constant back and forth bickering without a resolve in sight.

YAY FURRIES.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 27, 2008)

technicolor222 said:


> excuse me... sexually explicit? that's a joke, right? ... so... every time you see a fat guy you think to yourself "what a pervert"? did it ever occur to you that alot of people have a strictly non-sexual fat fur interest (myself included)? I mean... Some people like to hug stuffed animals, that does't necessarily mean stuffed animals turn that person on.
> 
> And if someone IS turned on by fat furs, who are you to judge?



Something does not have to be sexual in order to a be fetish. I suppose I should have reworded the other post. Case in point I have as some will argue a non-sexual fetish regarding dragons. I don't take that and force it into the faces of other people because I myself appreciate people keeping their fetish's sexual or nonsexual to themselves.

The examples were not the only ones. I was about to post something adding to that, with non-sexual examples of how a banner could be inappropriate but I got caught up with another post. Sue me for now going back, will you?

A fetish is a fetish, it is a personal thing. It is your thing, or my thing, or someone elses thing. Not liking having personal fetish's pushed forcefully upon other people does not equal the premise of this thread.

Not liking fat fur fetish art, and expecting fetish art to not be in the main banner does not equal hating fat people. Which is why I came in here. I don't like how that first post is put. I know the first post was most likely a joke but if you look around on FA, people actually are thinking this...that we hate it because we have fat people or something.

Now we could argue till blue in the fingers whether or not the art is fetish material but...the banner is gone. It's a waste of time. It think we all have better things to do.


----------



## TheGoodShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

LoveCube said:


> And the point is that we are a community, and we should listen to each other and try to compromise when things like these happen. As much as you are against the side that is offended, you are no better than them! Not by a single grain. You're just trying to make THEM swallow it because you feel that's right. Similarly, so does the opposing side. So the result? Constant back and forth bickering without a resolve in sight.
> 
> YAY FURRIES.



Ha, aren't you doing the same thing by posting in this thread?


----------



## InvaderPichu (Nov 27, 2008)

LoveCube said:


> Being an adult doesn't mean you have to swallow what is thrown at you. We are a community, and the banner represents us all. You, me, everyone who posts art on FA or on these forums. If something that is extremely unhealthy and considered a sexual fetish by a lot of users on this site offends so many people, it should be heard and everyone should have to listen and try to compromise.
> 
> Instead, everyone is taking sides at either black or white and trying to tell the other side the get over it, accept it, basically everyone forcing their opinions down their throats.
> 
> What about that is so mature and adult?



If it were a banner that lasts all month long I miiiiiiiiight understand where you are coming from but...this is only for today. And many people thought the banner was funny, or just didn't give a rat's ass about it. So far, the only people I've seen put sexual undertones to the image are those who are complaining about it.


----------



## technicolor222 (Nov 27, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Something does not have to be sexual in order to a be fetish. I suppose I should have reworded the other post. Case in point I have as some will argue a non-sexual fetish regarding dragons. I don't take that and force it into the faces of other people because I myself appreciate people keeping their fetish's sexual or nonsexual to themselves.
> 
> The examples were not the only ones. I was about to post something adding to that, with non-sexual examples of how a banner could be inappropriate but I got caught up with another post. Sue me for now going back, will you?
> 
> ...



I'll be mature here for a second and say that I respect your opinion and understand alot of where you're coming from...

however, as for the entire "the banner is gone" thing... erm.... you MIGHT want to double check ^^;


----------



## LoveCube (Nov 27, 2008)

TheGoodShepherd said:


> Ha, aren't you doing the same thing by posting in this thread?



No, I began posting in this thread because the topic was about fat furs, not the banner per say. People just derailed it right back to the banner.

I'm sorry for wanting people to be healthy individuals and the community represented as a whole for what it is - a furry fandom, not a fetish fandom. Fetishes are very personal and not useful to generalize us all, as QUITE obviously, the opinions are wide spread. And a lot of these fetishes aren't even just for furries. They occur in human comics and fantasies just as much as with the furries.

I have no particular opinion on the banner in the sense that I see it as disgusting or a joke. I just am quite opposed to the idea that when I call myself a furry, people will think I have strange fetishes because of little stunts like banners.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Nov 27, 2008)

Lovecube, and other people baaawwing over the banner:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=722064&postcount=107
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a294/Alterdeus/cp35965641015c4b6f677d501ed7e40e24.gif

Like I said, only those complaining about the banner are putting sexual undertones to it.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm complaining because it makes me feel physically ill, like certain guro pics.


----------



## TheGoodShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

LoveCube said:


> No, I began posting in this thread because the topic was about fat furs, not the banner per say. People just derailed it right back to the banner.
> 
> I'm sorry for wanting people to be healthy individuals and the community represented as a whole for what it is - a furry fandom, not a fetish fandom. Fetishes are very personal and not useful to generalize us all, as QUITE obviously, the opinions are wide spread. And a lot of these fetishes aren't even just for furries. They occur in human comics and fantasies just as much as with the furries.
> 
> I have no particular opinion on the banner in the sense that I see it as disgusting or a joke. I just am quite opposed to the idea that when I call myself a furry, people will think I have strange fetishes because of little stunts like banners.



I would wager that if you showed this banner to any individual who didn't know what a furry was, they'd laugh because the furs at too much at Thanksgiving like people usually do (granted, people don't get that big but this is a cartoon drawing, so over exaggeration is fine.)

I don't see how people say it's a fetish banner, it just doesn't click in my head. Now, if the furries were rubbing each other or kissing, I'd see it as a fetish banner.


----------



## TheGoodShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I'm complaining because it makes me feel physically ill, like certain guro pics.



Here's a question for you because I'm curious. Why does it make you ill? I hear a lot of people say that obesity and the like is gross and that obese people are gross, but why is that?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

TheGoodShepherd said:


> Here's a question for you because I'm curious. Why does it make you ill? I hear a lot of people say that obesity and the like is gross and that obese people are gross, but why is that?


Because it does. I hate the idea of inflation, it makes my skin crawl. 

I asked my sister, someone who knows nothing about the fandom, about the picture. She said it was sickening as well.


----------



## DramaLama (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi everyone. Since there is so much back and forth Drama over the new banner I just wanted to remind everyone. The *internet* is SERIOUS _business_! Oh, and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## TheGoodShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Because it does. I hate the idea of inflation, it makes my skin crawl.
> 
> I asked my sister, someone who knows nothing about the fandom, about the picture. She said it was sickening as well.



But why? I'm not trying to hound you, just looking to get inside the head of people who don't like it.


----------



## TheGoodShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

DramaLama said:


> Hi everyone. Since there is so much back and forth Drama over the new banner I just wanted to remind everyone. The *internet* is SERIOUS _business_! Oh, and Happy Thanksgiving.


 
<3 the name. You should build a fursona around a llama who wears a shirt that says "drama" and then screams at people who are minding their own business in order to start something. I could see that as a comic.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

TheGoodShepherd said:


> But why? I'm not trying to hound you, just looking to get inside the head of people who don't like it.


I honestly don't know. Obese people and animals make me feel sick. I guess it's just that I snack lightly throughout the day, and to think of someone shoving armfuls of food down their gullet....it's sick. It makes me ill.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Nov 27, 2008)

DramaLama said:


> Hi everyone. Since there is so much back and forth Drama over the new banner I just wanted to remind everyone. The *internet* is SERIOUS _business_! Oh, and Happy Thanksgiving.



I love you Mr DramaLama. <3


----------



## TheGoodShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I honestly don't know. Obese people and animals make me feel sick. I guess it's just that I snack lightly throughout the day, and to think of someone shoving armfuls of food down their gullet....it's sick. It makes me ill.




I guess it's all based on someone's personal likes and dislikes then. I mean, I don't know what's sick about eating a bunch of food, if it were a bunch of crap I could understand, but food? Perhaps I'll never understand why people find it so repulsive.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

TheGoodShepherd said:


> I guess it's all based on someone's personal likes and dislikes then. I mean, I don't know what's sick about eating a bunch of food, if it were a bunch of crap I could understand, but food? Perhaps I'll never understand why people find it so repulsive.


Because a lot of food usually equals vomit?


----------



## TheGoodShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Because a lot of food usually equals vomit?



Only to those who can't stomach the extra food.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

TheGoodShepherd said:


> Only to those who can't stomach the extra food.


Regardless, it makes me feel sick.


Also ENOUGH WITH THE THREADS. We just need ONE.


----------



## TheGoodShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> ENOUGH WITH THE THREADS. We just need ONE.



I agree with you there, we have what, 13 now?


----------



## technicolor222 (Nov 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Regardless, it makes me feel sick.
> 
> 
> Also ENOUGH WITH THE THREADS. We just need ONE.



So far I've been somewhat tolerant of the whiners, except for you... the rest of them have legitimate reasons for wanting the banner down... for you it's to protect your own self interest. And you know what? that makes ME sick.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

TheGoodShepherd said:


> I agree with you there, we have what, 13 now?


I don't know. I'm fine with just using adblock, but it seems more people just want to either say "It's awesome" or "I hate it" and give a special reason to make a thread about it.


This is worse than the prinny invasion.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

technicolor222 said:


> So far I've been somewhat tolerant of the whiners, except for you... the rest of them have legitimate reasons for wanting the banner down... for you it's to protect your own self interest. And you know what? that makes ME sick.


Do you know why they get rid of flashing avatars? Because some people have epilepsy. Think about that.


----------



## TheGoodShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I don't know. I'm fine with just using adblock, but it seems more people just want to either say "It's awesome" or "I hate it" and give a special reason to make a thread about it.
> 
> 
> This is worse than the prinny invasion.


 
Prinny invasion? Something I missed?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

TheGoodShepherd said:


> Prinny invasion? Something I missed?


Yeah, it was a penguin invasion, basically.


----------



## TheGoodShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Yeah, it was a penguin invasion, basically.



The thought makes me laugh, but am I right to assume that people took it too far and it caused drama.


----------



## technicolor222 (Nov 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Do you know why they get rid of flashing avatars? Because some people have epilepsy. Think about that.



I thouht about it, and I agree... no more flashing avatars!

You see, the thing is, I dont think anybody gets seizures after looking at fat. If you do, for some strange reason, I wouldn't suggest visiting America any time soon.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

technicolor222 said:


> I thouht about it, and I agree... no more flashing avatars!
> 
> You see, the thing is, I dont think anybody gets seizures after looking at fat. If you do, for some strange reason, I wouldn't suggest visiting America any time soon.


You're not good with metaphors, I assume.


----------



## technicolor222 (Nov 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> You're not good with metaphors, I assume.



No, I understand your metaphor, I just don't think it's a very good one. Fat Furs aren't bad for your health... maybe your self interest, but not your health...

If you would have said "Because some people dislike flashing avatars" then you would have a legit metaphor, but that doesn't help your point.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 27, 2008)

TheGoodShepherd said:


> Prinny invasion? Something I missed?



I remember that..it did get a annoying after a while.

For those who don't know yet the banner is back up which makes no sense. There has been enough of an outcry of people bringing up legitimate reasons why it should be taken down...

Nice going FA....I'd almost say you are testing out your pool of potential new moderators to see how they react to this kind of thing.

Also....Turkey tastes wonderful. Now I want to see some-one baw because I'm enjoying a healthy amount of food. You all should check the tally to see how many people have heart attacks this Thanks-giving due to eating to much.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

technicolor222 said:


> No, I understand your metaphor, I just don't think it's a very good one. Fat Furs aren't bad for your health... maybe your self interest, but not your health...



If you felt sick looking at cute fuzzy kittens, you'd probably avoid them. Correct?

Edit: I've already said it _makes me sick. _Therefore it _affects my health._


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 27, 2008)

technicolor222 said:


> No, I understand your metaphor, I just don't think it's a very good one. Fat Furs aren't bad for your health... maybe your self interest, but not your health...



If the love of the art turns to the obsession with food where you end up that way it can be but that's too far of a slippery slope to go down.

I can say that I had an aunt though who died at 50. Her problems? The same thing the two anthro's in the banner had. Too much love of food, and inability to move around.

Seeing the banner reminds me of, how I never got to meet her. That is part of the reason I don't like fat fur art because of what it stands for to me. That isn't enough to bash it though...it's what people like. I still just feel that because it is fetish material (which is what it is on FA) it should not be in a banner.

EDIT: Why is it that when I want to find an example of realistic chub to bring up I cannot find any?


----------



## InvaderPichu (Nov 27, 2008)

Apparently, Trpdwarf, you missed my second to last post on page 2. (the one with the links)

Also this website is not a democracy.


----------



## Gullible (Nov 27, 2008)

This was a drama.
I'm making a note here: huge fail.
It's hard to overstate my disaffection.

Pudgy furries
They eat what they can because they must.
For the good of all of us
Except the ones who are starved.

But there's no sense crying over every mistake
You just keep on eating til you run out of cake.
And the drama gets done and you have some good fun
For the furs who are still sane.


----------



## technicolor222 (Nov 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> If you felt sick looking at cute fuzzy kittens, you'd probably avoid them. Correct?
> 
> Edit: I've already said it _makes me sick. _Therefore it _affects my health._



I would suggest to you to avoid FA for today then, and see a doctor instead. Oh, and don't go outside, you might see a fat person and vomit all over the floor. Just call in a doctor and have him look at you, because you shouldn't feel sick looking at fat, it's not a normal reaction.


----------



## TheGoodShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> If you felt sick looking at cute fuzzy kittens, you'd probably avoid them. Correct?



I would, but what about raging lesbian furs who find Fender in a speedo to be sick? I vote for more raging lesbian furs to complain about Fender banners.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

technicolor222 said:


> I would suggest to you to avoid FA for today then, and see a doctor instead. Oh, and don't go outside, you might see a fat person and vomit all over the floor. Just call in a doctor and have him look at you, because you shouldn't feel sick looking at fat, it's not a normal reaction.


Normal reaction? Reference plz.


----------



## Gullible (Nov 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Normal reaction? Reference plz.



Sounds like you have a phobia of fat people, to me.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

I apologize, I have to go. Shouldn't have debated in the first place, I'm having chest pains. T.T

Now I actually have to see my doctor.


----------



## TheGoodShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I apologize, I have to go. Shouldn't have debated in the first place, I'm having chest pains. T.T
> 
> Now I actually have to see my doctor.



Really? Chest pains? I hope it's not serious.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 27, 2008)

Gullible said:


> This was a drama.
> I'm making a note here: huge fail.
> It's hard to overstate my disaffection.
> 
> ...



Counter:

This is a failure
I'm making a post here: huge protest
For the good of all of us
Except the ones who now cry
But there is no sense bawwing over every fur-stake
We just keep on stalling till we get rid of the cake
Then discussion is done
And the premise is won
For the people want to cry

I'm not even hating
I am so sincere right now
Even though you forced your fetish upon me
And ignore all my good points
Instead you bawwed that I hate fat
Anyway it hurt because
I was not hating on you
But now these points of discussion make a shameful line
And we are no longer being civil, apparently that's just fine
I'm upset the discussion gets ignored
Due to fetish's not being adored
For the people who want to cry

Go ahead and baw now
I think I'd prefer if things goes on
Maybe you'll finally find something wrong here
That maybe fetish stuff shouldn't be on the banner
That was a joke, haha, fat chance
Anyway this song is great
It's so much better than yours
Look at me still typing when there is discussion to do
When I look at everyone it makes me glad I posted too
There is discussion to be done
Much more bawwing to be run
For the sake of those who want to cry
and believe that people will cry
While discussion is done people will cry
While there is bawwing, people will cry
when the bawwing is over people will still cry
They will cry
they will cry
they will cry.

I think mine is better...back to the topic though...(I know the whole song by heart so while it takes a while I can actually take almost anything and model it after the infamous portal song)

EDIT: Kudos Gullible for using the Portal Song as a base....I have to give that to you.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 27, 2008)

InvaderPichu said:


> Lovecube, and other people baaawwing over the banner:
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=722064&postcount=107
> http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a294/Alterdeus/cp35965641015c4b6f677d501ed7e40e24.gif
> ...



I'm not putting sexual undertones into it. My argument is based on the fact that fat fur art/inflation is considered a non-sexual fetish. Fetish's sexual or not do not belong on the banner.

Try reading.

I have seen both things. Guess what? Red Herring. Irrelevent. We are dealing with a banner on a site where that style of art is considered and under a section as a fetish. Moving on.
http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Inflation

The picture involves two characters who technically inflated due to rapidly ingesting food leading to weight gain. Technically it fits the as being fetish related.


----------



## SiriusTheWolfhound (Nov 27, 2008)

Deffinitions of fetish


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 27, 2008)

SiriusTheWolfhound said:


> Deffinitions of fetish



Also: Definations of Fetish

Inflation

Fat Furs


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

Also, my thread. Relevant.


----------



## Zentio (Nov 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I'm complaining because it makes me feel physically ill, like certain guro pics.



I don't care for most females and I dislike most dragons.
Usually when dealing with them I get headaches, so when I see them it pisses me off. Not to mention when they have banners of Rendef ready to pop out of her swimming suit, kinda like they did in the summer, it disgusts me a little.

You don't see me bitching to remove Rendef from the banner every month do you?

No, cause I just adblock the banner if I don't like it instead of whining.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

You know what disgusts me? People who make me get stressed out. 

I'm out.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 27, 2008)

Ad block
Ad block
Ad block
Ad Block
Ad block
Ad block
Ad Block

but dont worry...it will be over soon and you can start complaining about next months banner or maybe continue arguing days after its taken down? sounds fun right folks? Arguing about something that will be taken down after today for days after its gone =3


----------



## Avinyss (Nov 27, 2008)

Yay for thanksgiving!
And yeah, judging people by the weight of their fursona? Hmm that seems strange.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Nov 28, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> *whine whine whine*



I actually do not see much differece between the banner and those comics. You're just trying to find things to piss and moan about. As it's been said dozens of times already, use adblock, ignore it, and move on with your life. It's not that hard, trust me. I've done it with other banners in the past that I've hated.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 30, 2008)

I think the reason why people find it revolting is that obesity == unhealthiness. No, overweight is not == obesity.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 30, 2008)

yeah, but that pic was obesity, not chubby


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 30, 2008)

InvaderPichu said:


> I actually do not see much differece between the banner and those comics. You're just trying to find things to piss and moan about. As it's been said dozens of times already, use adblock, ignore it, and move on with your life. It's not that hard, trust me. I've done it with other banners in the past that I've hated.



Lawl at people being butt-hurt over someone having an opinion, and so rather than consider the premise, call it whining so they don't have to deal with it.

No, if I wanted to whine and moan about something, I'd go on a tangent at how pathetic a certain individual on FA is for following me to another website, bitching and moaning, and trying to troll me because he's too much of a waste of life to get a grip on himself and deal with his dislike of what I have to say civilly.

But....why bother? This site has shown me just how bad some of you are at dealing with people dare have an opinion and bring it up in a civil way. I made a mistake at thinking some of you could handle civil discussion.

That said...lets move on, and have a nice day.


----------

